# Tyre and wheel arch dressing



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I dress my tyres with Megs Endurance gel and the arches with my new AS Finish i bought of a member on here 

My question is do you dress arches and tyres after every wash?

I did mine last night and the cars a mess already with all the salt.

My thinking is whats the point, a waste of product when its a mess in a few hours anyway.

Might just do my weekly wash and dress every few weeks in the winter.

Whats everyones thoughts?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

In winter I do not do dress the tyres or arches. I have considered using something like C5 on the arches which hopefully would last a very long time.


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

Same as above buddy i dont dress tyres over winter save ur meguiars endrance gel like i am


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Obviously I am going to recommend CarPro PERL for two reasons:

1. It is the very best sprayable plastics dressing there is in the world ever
2. I sell it 

But on a serious note- make sure you use a water based sprayable dressing when applying anything to your arches as the last thing you want is any oil based products on your tyres. Yes, ultimate durability may suffer, but it isn't worth the risk.

For a more permanent solution and to make plastics easier to clean also (90% clean with just a pressure wash blast) try a ceramic coating (CarPro's Cquartz DLUX is our own product). This will last 12months plus with a single application, with the benefits of restoring colour and the aforementioned easy clean properties.

Andy


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

glad this thread came up as it's on my list of things to do when I get my new wheels sorted!
:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine are dressed with Espuma RD50 and it's holding up well :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I used to use barebones currently use rd50. Cheaper  same effect


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Also I used too Barebones very good product or Megs off course


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

With Espuma RD50 you don't have to dress tyres / trims for at least 4+ weeks on a daily driver in winter.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

CarPro.UK said:


> Obviously I am going to recommend CarPro PERL for two reasons:
> 
> 1. It is the very best sprayable plastics dressing there is in the world ever
> 2. I sell it
> ...


Cheers, might just get some and try it. I like the finish AS finish gives on the arches but i only have a small amount left.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

RD50 gets good feedback too, couple of things to get in the new year.

Cheers again all.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

+1 CarPro Perl. Very good product, and lasts ages on plastics, tyres, etc. Nice darkening effect, and great value for money! :thumb:


----------

